# Manila Philippines SQ meet



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone interested ? I'll be in manila next week


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i'll be there...


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish I were still there...

I miss Makati.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind going back to the PI for another visit. Beautiful place and the locals are nothing short of great.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> i'll be there...


Yea right you better show up noobie or else



Mooble said:


> I wish I were still there...
> 
> I miss Makati.


To many experince in makati bro 



Boostedrex said:


> I wouldn't mind going back to the PI for another visit. Beautiful place and the locals are nothing short of great.
> 
> Have a safe trip.


Thanks


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Ah ha!!!

text me RJ. I will bring some of the folks.


----------



## alg_alg (Jun 13, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you RJ! I heard so much about your exploits there!!!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> Ah ha!!!
> 
> text me RJ. I will bring some of the folks.


Will do pare ko 



dvsadvocate said:


> Looking forward to meeting you RJ! I heard so much about your exploits there!!!


Di totoo yun kita mo sa number of post ko noobie ako  I hope pag meron SQ comp diyan maka judge ako.


----------



## AnThonY (Mar 4, 2006)

rj hope to see you!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Count me in as well!!!

Jackie,

Text me the details!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

para kang artista RJ. hahaha

Sure Armand, intay ko text ni RJ when he's here


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> para kang artista RJ. hahaha
> 
> Sure Armand, intay ko text ni RJ when he's here


Bwahahahaha oo nga eh 

Sa mga naka SEAS lotus driver hope to see and kung may tanong kayo i'll try my best to help you out


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i'll be there to judge. who else is going?


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Bwahahahaha oo nga eh
> 
> Sa mga naka SEAS lotus driver hope to see and kung may tanong kayo i'll try my best to help you out


Chocolates ko, RJ.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Tuning eb ba 'to? Magpapa-full tank na ako bukas hehehehe.. buti na lang magbababa ang gas ...


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Chocolates na may magnet at kevlar!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Good to be back HOME

MABUhey


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Good to be back HOME
> 
> MABUhey


Welcome back, bro.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dude, no excuse why you havent called or picked up your phone.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Prepare to face...TRAFFIC!!!!!! Hehe, welcome back sir!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Tuning EB na to!!!

warning to RJ.. naka 701 si Aranthop ha. 3way Lotus 

(ah pero sanay ka naman sa p9 combo eh noh??) hehehe


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahaha! Mukang uumagahin tayo nito ah! Buti na lang at may jetlag ang bisita natin!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok na hehehehehe first car yung car ko to tune hehehehehe...


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> dude, no excuse why you havent called or picked up your phone.


Dude as if i have internet connection 24/7 like in SD but don't worry i just got a SIM card so check your e-mail and RRREEEELLLAAAAAXXXXX


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> Prepare to face...TRAFFIC!!!!!! Hehe, welcome back sir!


Yesterday(Friday) all i can say is WOW super traffic and super rain and i love the smell to bwahahahahah



mojako said:


> Tuning EB na to!!!
> 
> warning to RJ.. naka 701 si Aranthop ha. 3way Lotus
> 
> (ah pero sanay ka naman sa p9 combo eh noh??) hehehe


701 ??? ano yan and p9 combo never heard bro 



dvsadvocate said:


> Hahaha! Mukang uumagahin tayo nito ah! Buti na lang at may jetlag ang bisita natin!


 NO walang akong jetlag kasi PAL ang sinakyan ko 



aranthop said:


> Ok na hehehehehe first car yung car ko to tune hehehehehe...


So guy just schedule everything pm ko yung new cell ko kay jackie and saan ba tayo kakain yung masarap ang mura lang po and guys don't forget to visit my shop sa GH


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@schuey
Whats your shop man? Where is it located? Hmmmm, good food? You looking for old fashioned Pinoy food?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dude you have business to settle here first bro..wth?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Guys,

Monday is a non working holiday  let's meet up on monday.

RJ,

Ok ba sa yo sa dampa (fresh sea foods) or Som's (Thai dishes)?


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

aranthop said:


> Guys,
> Ok ba sa yo sa dampa (fresh sea foods) or Som's (Thai dishes)?


Manlibre ka?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

I second the motion pare! Sa Boni High tayo para balwarte ni Armand! Hahahah!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thai sounds good guys just set up the date/time/location this coming monday available ako maybe around 6pm kasi i need to go LUCENA


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dude...email me. you know there isnt a pres thai there, im going today.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Lucena? layo nun ah. Will you be back in Manila on Monday?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

schuey_1 said:


> Thai sounds good guys just set up the date/time/location this coming monday available ako maybe around 6pm kasi i need to go LUCENA


Som's tayo then. Text text na lang


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sabi sa akin mg pinsan ko mga 2 1/2 drive lang kasi nasa pque na daw kami.

MONDAY din balik ko


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

San yung Soms?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Kaya naman 2 1/2 hours drive as long as walang traffic and nga pala, ginagawa SSHW so expect a couple of bottle necks along the way


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> San yung Soms?



Lapit sa Rockwell


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

ah parang alam ko yun ah! masarap nga daw dun.

Baka pagod na si RJ tom after Lucena.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> ah parang alam ko yun ah! masarap nga daw dun.
> 
> Baka pagod na si RJ tom after Lucena.


Di naman ako yung mag dra-drive so after lucena txt kita para kung gusto ninyo meet tayo.Meron ba sa inyo na malapit sa casino filipino ?Wala akong car so i need a ride.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Di naman ako yung mag dra-drive so after lucena txt kita para kung gusto ninyo meet tayo.Meron ba sa inyo na malapit sa casino filipino ?Wala akong car so i need a ride.


i thought you live close to all the action bro?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Sige, tentative mini meet at makati tomorrow night @ 7pm?

RJ, bigay ko number mo kay Aranthop, he works sa fort, medyo malapit sya sa Casino Filipino, baka masundo ka nya.

Mr Lowell, sama ka rin?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^sino ay pag alis sa pumitas ako pataasin?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> Sige, tentative mini meet at makati tomorrow night @ 7pm?
> 
> RJ, bigay ko number mo kay Aranthop, he works sa fort, medyo malapit sya sa Casino Filipino, baka masundo ka nya.
> 
> Mr Lowell, sama ka rin?


Ok sounds good pare i will txt you and si LOW paglo lang yan di nga marunog mag tagalog.Hey low NO CHAMORO ALLOWED 



low said:


> ^sino ay pag alis sa pumitas ako pataasin?


Dude its Filipino not CHAMORO


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm good. I'll just wait for your advise


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dude im not chammorro. fawk the chammorro sthu man..


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

o sure na.

Venue:
Soms Thai Food. Algier/Alger st. Makati City (parallel street to Rockwell drive).
Sa may grilla yung pasukan ng street.

Time: 8pm. Tapos inuman/audition na after
Contact Armand for directions: Armand 0917 558.9048

Map: 









somewhere sa black rectangle yung resto, hanap na lang. hehehe. Pag nawala, call/text Armand


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

pare, whos going to pick me up?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> pare, whos going to pick me up?


We don't like noob ok


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dont let my car spank your car...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> We don't like noob ok


OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH
UY CARUMBA!!!!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^ GTFO, no indos allowed, ohhhh!! jk


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

RJ,
thanks for the tuning session last night! Laki ng diff sa tunog! 

Aranthop,
salamat sa Thai Food! yum yum!!

Here's the pic 2 yrs ago... heheheheheh


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> dont let my car spank your car...


C'mom now dude lets not go there bwahahahaha



dual700 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> UY CARUMBA!!!!


Pareng Eng if you have some lotus sticker send them to maybell so that she can send it here SEAS LOTUS REPRESENT [email protected]#$ RADIO SHACK SPEAKER you know what i mean brand wise bwahahahahhahahahaha sumbrero



low said:


> ^ GTFO, no indos allowed, ohhhh!! jk


OOOOOOHHHHHHH i can smell round 3 coming



mojako said:


> RJ,
> thanks for the tuning session last night! Laki ng diff sa tunog!
> 
> Aranthop,
> ...


WOW tagal na nito ah mga totoy pa tayo  

Jackie no problem i'm just doing my job as a SEAS LOTUS REP/TEAM LOTUS and your car sounds good to begin with

Aranthop MARAMING SALAMAT SA FOOD  and don't worry we can make your car sounds good it just take time pare ko 

Oh and by the way we ended the meet at around 2am filipino style food firts,beer and then tune.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

schuey_1 said:


> C'mom now dude lets not go there bwahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RJ,

My pleasure bro. And thanks for giving pointers and for the initial tuning  Looking forward in meeting up again. 

Jackie & the rest of the guys,

Nice meeting you again. Serious na 'to 

Round 2 na 'to


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Jonz,

Pa post nung pics natin last night


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry wasnt able to make it...some serious business goin on with me last night! SEAS boys yata last night eh!


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

nice meeting you, sir RJ! thanks!!! i'll be your 1st customer on your new business. let us know kung pwede na pumili... hehe 

sir aranthop, sayang isang shot lang e nakunan.










from left to right. myke caohyde, aranthop armand, rsaint russel, jonz80 jon, mojako jaki, schuey_1 RJ, rj's cousin.


----------



## rsaint (Aug 19, 2008)

nice meeting you mga sirs.... thanks for the tips about SQ. Ready na po kami para pumili....


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

RJ,

Sumbrero = Radioshack really?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

invecs said:


> RJ,
> 
> Sumbrero = Radioshack really?


Meron story yan pare ko


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Meron story yan pare ko


Kawawa naman kaibigan ko...binubuo niya yung Sumbrero demo car that will compete in IASCA this November. Hehehe!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Pareng Eng if you have some lotus sticker send them to maybell so that she can send it here SEAS LOTUS REPRESENT [email protected]#$ RADIO SHACK SPEAKER you know what i mean brand wise bwahahahahhahahahaha sumbrero


That is a good one, Pare!!   It is useful to cover your head from the Heat!!! 
I got some stickers, email me your addy again? And I got something for you


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Sumbrero=Radio Shack WTF?!? Hehehe! I just found out what it means now!!! Let me in on the story willya RJ?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

lol!!!! radio shack speaker!!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> That is a good one, Pare!!   It is useful to cover your head from the Heat!!!
> I got some stickers, email me your addy again? And I got something for you



The truth will set you free bwahahahahahhahahahahahaaha YOU TO LOW


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

OT guys


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pare, text me so that I have your #.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

do another meet.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Pare, text me so that I have your #.


Will do pare and next time you visti indo stop by in PI more hot chicks compare to indo bwahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys are we on tonight?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

So when is the next meet ?

And the jeans will be ready maybe next week natapos ko na rin yung sa DTI,BIR


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i'll be there next one. i'll buy jeans anytime. not sure why you wouldnt sell it to me before?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not filipino but I have a lot of filipino friends. They taught me to say this and I say it everywhere I go.

"Pogi Ako"

The girls really dig it!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I'm not filipino but I have a lot of filipino friends. They taught me to say this and I say it everywhere I go.
> 
> "Pogi Ako"
> 
> The girls really dig it!


Bwahahahahahaha next time you see a filipina tell them bakla ako or supot ako i bet they will never forget you

You guys should visit me here. Socal manila meet 24/7 party


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha next time you see a filipina tell them bakla ako or supot ako i bet they will never forget you
> 
> You guys should visit me here. Socal manila meet 24/7 party


dude, you know me.... class a only bro


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

What jeans are you guys talking about?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you guys ok on Tuesday?

George,

RJ has a new business and it has soething to do with jeans


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

aranthop said:


> Are you guys ok on Tuesday?
> 
> George,
> 
> RJ has a new business and it has soething to do with jeans


Pare sa september 11 na ang open ng shop ko sa Green Hills pero baka by next week maayos ko na yung mga stock ko dito sa bahay so kung gusto ninyo bumili puwede na lahat ng klase ng jean meron tayo from p500-p8500


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^ i pay you in american dollar


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> ^ i pay you in american dollar


I only accept philippine currency


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i got that too...cmon


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

jeans shopping na to!!!

ano price range ng 7 for all mankind?

lucky brand?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

any brand, you name it!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> jeans shopping na to!!!
> 
> ano price range ng 7 for all mankind?
> 
> lucky brand?



7 for all mankind

Lucky 

True religion 

Diesel

Paper and jenim

antik jenim

citizen for humanity

AG

Pag mendyo bagong style 5500 pag medyo luma na 4500 na lang 

Levis na 501 nag kalat sa akin pare price range 2000-2500 

meron din akong mga branded jean na wotj 500-1000 like guess,express,RL,tommy,etx,etx


----------



## rsaint (Aug 19, 2008)

set na natin to para makapag shopping na tayo...


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

May Polo ba?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Tuesday night daw sa house ni RJ. Around 8pm?

Address is 168 veronica de leon st. Pascor drive, Paranaque. Behind the old duty free (Casino Filipino) near the airport.










Tama ba map ko?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> May Polo ba?


Sorry walang polo



mojako said:


> Tuesday night daw sa house ni RJ. Around 8pm?
> 
> Address is 168 veronica de leon st. Pascor drive, Paranaque. Behind the old duty free (Casino Filipino) near the airport.
> 
> ...


Tama pare ko tnx


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

guys roll call for tuesday.

1. aranthop
2.
3.
4. .....


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

guys roll call for tuesday.

1. aranthop
2. mojako (9ish)


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

RJ,

Got some Energie denims?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

1. aranthop
2. mojako (9ish)
3. low (probable)


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

invecs said:


> RJ,
> 
> Got some Energie denims?


Wala yata pare ko.



low said:


> 1. aranthop
> 2. mojako (9ish)
> 3. low (probable)


You wish low


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

ay tayo sa dahil sa ngayong gabi?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Wala yata pare ko.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish low


if class A, then you know im there


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> May Polo ba?


Meron palang iilan polo konti lang ubusin mo na


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> if class A, then you know im there


Dude your use to class D


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

RJ,

Thanks for the CDs and see you on saturday  btw, can you tell me how much are the mills?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

aranthop said:


> RJ,
> 
> Thanks for the CDs and see you on saturday  btw, can you tell me how much are the mills?



No problem pare ko.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Hiquphon na tayo Armand!!

http://www.ellisaudio.com/hiquphon.htm










ano kaya ok? OW-I, OW-II, OW-III or OW4???


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Grabe mahal pala niyang tweeter na yan! Wala bang ROW-4!?! Hehehe!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

mojako said:


> Hiquphon na tayo Armand!!
> 
> http://www.ellisaudio.com/hiquphon.htm
> 
> ...


RJ,

Ano sa tingin mo ok among the models? Halos same price kasi with the mills e.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Jason,
mas mahal pa nga yung tweeter ko kaysa jan eh.. parang na wrong move ako dun. Large format kasi yan Hiq eh, kaya natakot ako sa mounting.



> The OWI is the flattest and smoothest sounding of the group. It is very neutral and well-behaved, and based on the response curve looks like it will extend a little lower in frequency than the other models, as it is flat down to 2kHz.
> 
> The OWII is more sensitive by 3 dB, but most of this sensitivity is at the expense of response below 3kHz. The response of the OWII is gently rising up to 3kHz, levels off, then selves up a couple of dB at about 4kHz where it is flat out to 20kHz. Sonically though, this is not the only difference between these two tweeters. It seemed to me that the OWII has a bit more resolution of detail than the OWI had, possibly due to the extra coatings on the dome of the OWI adding mass-damping to the diaphragm.
> 
> The gold domed OWIII had a response shape that was similar to the OWII except that it had a little more emphasis in the octave between 5kHz and 10Khz, and was not quite as flat in the top octave as the other two versions were. Because of this emphasis, the OWIII seemed to have a little more "bite" or "snap" to it’s sound. It did not seem as neutral as the OWI, but it did seem to be a tiny bit more dynamic sounding because of the mentioned slight rise in response around 8kHz. Keep in mind that these differences are very subtle. I don’t want to give the impression that one version is excellent and another is not. That is not the case. Each of these definitely sound like they are in the same family of tweeters, and they sound more alike than they sound like other tweeters, it’s just that there are small, subtle differences that distinguish them from each other.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

dai-ichi FTW!!!!

eD sub









eD slim sub









eD 7"sub









eD seps - 6k









13" eD sub 18k- mahal









berzerk amp


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

wooohooooo!! do they have eD amps aswell?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

yun ang wala! sayang.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> yun ang wala! sayang.


Lupet ng pinoy mas ok naman to compare sa SOMBRERO and di LIAR bwahahahahahahahahaahhahaha

Armand check your PM pare ko and check the Cresendo tweets mas ok daw siya comapre sa mills sabi ni pareng Eng


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

calling jackie..... 

RJ,

You got pm


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

RJ is repping eD? wtf, rj you have a PM.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Seas? Do they make speakers? 

Jackie,

How about some Focal BE's? I know you like them deep inside...bwehehe!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

invecs said:


> Seas? Do they make speakers?
> 
> Jackie,
> 
> How about some Focal BE's? I know you like them deep inside...bwehehe!



Hahahaha... coming from darth george


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

invecs,
tooo expensive!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
Kaya mo yan! Konting tiyaga lang ika nga ni pareng jonz!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

ask rj, he can get you Be cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Pareng RJ,

Any news on eng?

Jason,

tabalits?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

aranthop said:


> Pareng RJ,
> 
> Any news on eng?
> 
> ...


Meron na pare medyo madugo lang nga


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

question,
i tried separate left vs. right EQ settings... tapos when i listened to them sabay - they sounded out of phase!

is this normal?

what's different are the ff:

Left: 250hz -6 | Right: 315hz -4
Left: 2khz -1 | Right: 2khz -2


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> question,
> i tried separate left vs. right EQ settings... tapos when i listened to them sabay - they sounded out of phase!
> 
> is this normal?
> ...


Its not normal pare ko bring the car at my house and i will check it out for you 

Armand kailan ka dadalaw sa bahay ?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

wtf!!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> wtf!!


I know your just jeaulous


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Been busy this past week. I'll try to bring friends with me this sat  Btw, gave your number to mickey t.


----------



## Nelson de Leon (May 24, 2005)

Meron pala ditong thread na ganito.

Hey mojako, i was expecting to see you last KAC EB. Nasa HCP EB ka daw.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

aranthop said:


> Been busy this past week. I'll try to bring friends with me this sat  Btw, gave your number to mickey t.


No prblem pare ko if you can bring them bfore sat that would be nice for them kasi i will open the shop in greenhills this coming september 11.Ok i'll wait for his call na lang.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

nothing is going on at greenhills.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> nothing is going on at greenhills.


stfu i'm gonna beat your ass when you visit me bwahahahahahh


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> stfu i'm gonna beat your ass when you visit me bwahahahahahh


dude you know who im going to bring to greenhills right? hahhahahaha!!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> dude you know who im going to bring to greenhills right? hahhahahaha!!


Don't even think about it YOUR DEAD


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

i've been busy with work.. ano balita???

How's the shop RJ? San located in GH?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> i've been busy with work.. ano balita???
> 
> How's the shop RJ? San located in GH?



Jackie its close to Le ching too(2) just txt me pag pupunta ka


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^i thought you closing down?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> ^i thought you closing down?


Your so dead mr chamorro so when are you going to visit me ?

And to ALL Seas Lotus competitor pls call me i have something for you guys THANKS TO INDOMAN pareng Eng.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^ dont worry, im coming...and so will my guest!  lol!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> ^ dont worry, im coming...and so will my guest!  lol!


F U dude


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> F U dude


His car sounds like.... never mind...


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> His car sounds like.... never mind...




bwahahahahaha pare send me some new pix of your pods


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dual700 said:


> His car sounds like.... never mind...


stfu small stage....oops!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Jackie,

Let's sched a SEAS EB this week. RJ is offering his place. What do you think?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Jackie,

Let's sched a SEAS EB this week. RJ is offering his place. What do you think?


----------



## Nelson de Leon (May 24, 2005)

Sounds great. Can i come?


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

bad trip naman... i was just beginning to learn and i missed this opportunity when i was there during summer....

Jackie! Di mo man lang ako inimbita nung andyan pa ko!!! langhya... 

 

anyway... sana sa susunod na paguwi ko!!!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys i will be available next week not this coming sat & sun nasa pangasinan ako.Pero everybody is welcome yung nga lang walang inuman pure SQ session lang tapos kain na lang tayo sa labas.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Nelson de Leon said:


> Sounds great. Can i come?


Yeah sure! The more the merrier  PM me your CP# so I can text you.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

yo RJ whats up....



when is the meet, ill be home dec........


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

may date na ba?


----------

